# Sick Baby Bella



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

No advice but a vet visit is in order. Can you just schedule an apt without the vet calling back? I sure hope the little baby is feeling better very soon! You caught it early so Im sure she will be back to 100% quickly.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I honestly would be at the vets door, she is too little and things can go down hill fast.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor bella! I would go straight to the vet too.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My problem is my vet is not in, and the one that is there I do not like she she was the one I had a problem with. I had fed her a small amount of rice, and as piece of scrambled egg. She is so tiny, I cannot stand to see her sick, going to another vet or emergency hospital and 1.5 hours away


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> My problem is my vet is not in, and the one that is there I do not like she she was the one I had a problem with. I had fed her a small amount of rice, and as piece of scrambled egg. She is so tiny, I cannot stand to see her sick, going to another vet or emergency hospital and 1.5 hours away



White rice is good. If there is um, I think it is called tractor supply store near you or a pet shop that has fish, they sell something call fishzole, which is the exact same thing as the metronidazole/flagyl that the Vet would give you, you can look up the dosage online for how many mg. per pound you should give a dog. It comes in pill form.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor thing  I wouldn't try to give her any food until she can keep liquid down. Just tiny, tiny drops of water and see if she holds it down. I'd be prepared to go to emerg. No time to waste with the tiny ones.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is unhappy to see. Update us when you can. Fingers and paws crossed here for good news.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Poor girl must've eaten something! This sounds horrifyingly similar to what Ari went through when she had hot dog induced gastric upset as a tiny 4 lb puppy. She went downhill from bouncy and normal to barely responsive in a couple hours. The good news is that she came back within minutes of hydration and anti-nausea medicine. 

The vet can give her a prescription anti-nausea medication that will help her feel better enough to keep down some water and/or chicken and rice that should start her on the road to recovery.

Get to the vet ASAP. Sending you hugs!!!! :hug:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had invited my friend for dinner whom she loves, so he came and sit on the floor with her and got her to eat some scrambled egg, then she went and got a drink of water. Has not been sick for 2 hours. If I had any sense I would grab on to this man, as he loves my dogs and is so good with them, leads them carries them and plays with them. But he knows my dogs come first, LOL


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

glorybeecosta said:


> I had invited my friend for dinner whom she loves, so he came and sit on the floor with her and got her to eat some scrambled egg, then she went and got a drink of water. Has not been sick for 2 hours. If I had any sense I would grab on to this man, as he loves my dogs and is so good with them, leads them carries them and plays with them. But he knows my dogs come first, LOL



Thanks for the update! I just can't stop thinking about her!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope she stabilizes soon. Thinking of you and your little girl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to see some good news. I am glad your friend was able to get her to eat a bit. Here's hoping the worst is behind her.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Goodness, I hope she comes out of this quickly. Maybe if you feed kibble check it carefully in case it's gone off.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Just saw this thread, I am so sorry little Bella is sick. I hope she's okay throughout the night.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! I just saw this too and hope you have good news to update us with! Keeping her hydrated is very important and don't forget the Karo!!!
Prayers being said!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poor Bella. It's Sat. Evening now, and I sure hope she's doing better. Will be thinking of her...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to see Bella is ill, hope she's doing better tonight.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you all had a decent night. Update us when you can.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

She was fine last night, but would not eat this morning. Cayenne goes to potty patch and her bowls were loose (I pray not 2 at the same time). These girl pick the rice out and leave it on my rug, they actually roll the food around to get the rice off. i am using plain white rice.

Last night I put gravy with chicken giblets on Cayenne's, she actually pick the giblets out and would not eat the liver or heart. I gave it to her again, she spit it out. Nothing wrong with the food, it was our dinner

MollyMuiMa what about Karo I will try anything. I will PM you on this question if I can


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

oh dear, here is hoping Bella gets better fast. In the meantime, keep at it with the syringe as needed! I sure know that process but it is so important. It's interesting she ate the egg, and that she is picking at the food...Can you make a gruel of some kind with her favorite kibble/ food and get her both nutrition and water that way?

In any case, good luck! That Cayenne seems to have similar symptoms could mean it's an infection...

Please keep us posted as we send healing thoughts!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, I am thinking the same thing happened, last year they both got what the vet said was a cold, both had the runs and sick on their tummy. What a mess carpet shampooed twice in one week.

On way to vets got an appointment


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I just now read about poor Bella! I am so glad you are now at the vet's.
I certainly hope all goes well and she is doing better soon!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

See if she will drink chicken broth, or mix it with pumpkin really soupy. She needs the liquid, don't want her to get too dehydrated! Did you hear from your vet yet?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

She has a cold and a sore throat give her a shot so she did not get dehydrated and something for sickness. Told me to run a humidifier 24 hour a day to help her throat. Took blood work to send away.

Boy will I sleep tonight I drank 3 energy drinks to stay awake last night in case she had to go out, as she sleeps with me, I am exhausted, but fell relaxed.

It is amazing I have been holding Bella, and Little Cayenne just sets and watches, and does not try to jump at here (which she always does) when she comes in from outside. She does not even act jealous as normally she would


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad you found a cause and the treatment is starting. I hope you have a very good night sleep !

I never knew dogs could get a cold, let alone a sore throat, you learn every day !


----------

